# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  [Tế nhị] Bàn về phương pháp điều hành diễn đàn thegioichuối

## solero

Đầu tiên cũng xin 2 từ "Tế nhị" đối với topic này vì những gì thì các bác cũng biết rồi. 
Chúng ta bàn bạc để rút ra bài học và kinh nghiệm để đóng góp với admin tránh lặp lại hướng đi không tốt.

Em xin đề ra một vài chủ đề của diễn đàn thegioichuối như sau:
1: Trảm thành viên
2: Lập mod 
3: Khuyến khích bài viết có giá trị
4: Ủng hộ diễn đàn


P/s Các bác cũng có thể xả giận nhưng chú ý không vi phạm nội quy lại bị trảm thì chết  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## yentranbk

Tôi nghĩ nên thêm mục "5: Nâng lên tầm chuối mới"

----------


## Ga con

Tôi thấy thế này:
- Thành viên bị trảm toàn là thể loại bán hàng, hoặc có hành vi gì gì đó (khiêu khích, hoặc chống đối...)
- Chỉ đơn thuần làm kỹ thuật, tư vấn, hỗ trợ... nói chung là thuần kỹ thuật thì chả ai nói gì.

Ở đâu cũng thế cả thôi.

----------


## solero

May mà admin ở đây chưa thấy buôn bán gì. Nhưng àm đã đụng đến kinh tế là nhiều vấn đề xảy ra lắm. Quan trọng là admin xử lý tình huống thế nào thôi.

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy bác thích mượn chuối bẻ măng đây. Bên này có nội quy do mấy bác dóng góp chứ admin có dám tự ý đâu mà mấy bác lo xa làm gì. Mà bác chủ cứ tế nhị rồi cứ mượn chuối làm chi, nói thẳng cho nó rõ ràng, lúc đầu tế nhị rồi sau này có chuyện tế nhị xảy ra thì cũng tế nhị luôn thôi á.

----------


## Nam CNC

phải lập mục trảm thành viên ra thôi , khi trảm thì trảm ai và có lí do ra thì các thành viên khác biết và hiểu thì anh em mới vui vẻ được.


Bác gà con nói đúng , nếu thuần về kĩ thuật và đóng góp thì càng được hoan nghênh à , nhưng còn những cái kia có đụng chạm quyền lợi thì có nhiều cái xảy ra thôi . Nhưng  cái gì cũng có quy tắt và nội quy hết nếu không vi phạm mà trảm ẩu thì anh em quánh hội đồng liền đó.... thì các bác thấy tấm gương chuối trước mắt đó hehehe.


    Bây giờ diễn đàn cũng còn nhỏ quá nhưng admin cũng tính đến phương án có mod giúp là vừa rồi đó nha....mod nên thuần công việc quản lí thôi là đúng .

----------


## nhatson

mod ko cần vững KT nhưng ko business trực tiếp, chủ yếu cần là điềm đạm + tinh thần bị member ném đá ( xử lí member , đúng sai dì cũng ....)

----------


## solero

Em ủng hộ vụ mod không cần biết về CNC. Mod chỉ cần tìm và xử lý sai phạm về mặt quy chế diễn đàn. Còn người có kỹ năng và kỹ thuật tư vấn thì cư bác nào thợ bậc 7-8 trở lên mà bám thôi (P/s: Tránh mấy bác chém gió thành thần ra nhé he he :Wink:  ).

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn.
Nhân việc bàn chuyện "tế nhị" CNC PRO xin góp vài lời.
Bài viết nằm trong chuyên mục chuyện bên lề, nên các bạn cứ xem như trà chanh chém gió cho vui. Nhưng cũng mong:
- Mong các bạn tham gia chuyên mục này phải bình tĩnh, dù là chuyện bên lề, nhưng mong các bạn dùng lời lẽ nhẹ nhành. Tránh các điều thị phi không đáng có.
- Vì mang nội dung tế nhị & nhạy cảm nên bạn nào dùng lời lẽ quá khích thiếu tính thần rút kinh nghiệm, thiếu tinh thần xây dựng sẽ bị *XÓA* hoặc *TRẢM* ngay tùy theo mức độ.
- CNC PRO thân là quản trị diễn đàn cncprovn.com nên không tiện tham gia cụ thể vào chuyên mục này. Để tránh lời tiếng dị nghị dìm hàng. Vậy nên các bạn tham gia, tự rút kinh nghiệm rồi đề đạt góp ý để chúng ta có thể tránh được vết xe đổ này nhé.

Để các bạn có thể hiểu rỏ hơn về Diễn đàn CNCProVN.com, CNC PRO xin nhắc lại đường lối & định hướng phát triển diễn đàn chúng ta cho các bạn thêm rỏ.
1 - Mục tiêu lớn nhất là tạo sân chơi công bằng, bình đẳng cho tất cả các thành viên, không phân biệt vùng miền, ngành nghề, trình độ. Điểm chung nhất mà các thành viên phải có khi tham gia diễn đàn CNCProVN.com là *"niềm đam mê chế tạo, thích trao đổi, thích chia sẻ"*.

2 - Việc kinh doanh trên diễn đàn từ đầu đến nay đều miễn phí, trong tương lai vẫn vậy. Lý do duy trì việc này là vì hàng hóa có thông thương, thuận tiện trao đổi thì mới có động lực thúc đẩy kinh doanh, nghiên cứu chế tạo. Đó chính là động lực thúc đẩy cộng đồng ngày càng phát triển. Các dịch vụ có tính phí (trong tương lai) nhằm trao cho các đơn vị có đóng phí thêm một số quyền lợi như: quảng bá sản phẩm trên trang chủ, quản lý tốt hơn các chuyên mục bán hàng. Ngoài ra với vai trò là cầu nối, diễn đàn vẫn luôn giữ vai trò trung lập, bảo vệ lẻ phải, tạo môi trường cạnh tranh công bằng & lành mạnh.

3 - Diễn đàn còn nhiều mục tiêu phát triển nhưng đích đến vẫn còn rất xa vời.
* Mở một thư viện chuyên về hình ảnh & mẫu thiết kế chuyên ngành (sản phẩm có liên quan đến CNC). Trên đó các bạn có thể trao đổi, cho tặng thoải mái hoặc cũng có thể đăng bán. Việc có thư viện sẽ giúp thành viên khi tham gia có thể thuận tiện & dễ dàng hơn khi tìm kiếm & tiếp cận với các hình ảnh cũng như mẫu thiết kế.
* Mở một phòng thí nghiệm online, chuyên thử nghiệm, đánh giá (review) các sản phẩm liên quan đến CNC.
* Mở riêng một gian hàng kinh doanh có bảo chứng, có thu phí. Trong gian hàng đó mọi giao dịch đều được diễn đàn đảm bảo cả về chất lượng, số lượng, thanh toán v.v.. và tất nhiên có cả thu phí.

4 - Diễn đàn hiện duy trì bằng nguồn kinh phí nào? Hiện có 02 nguồn kinh phí chính là:
* Nguồn kinh phí từ các mạnh thường quân: họ tâm đắc với định hướng phát triển của diễn đàn ta & góp kinh phí để duy trì.
* Một phần nhỏ nhưng rất đáng trân trọng là sự đóng góp tự nguyện của vài bạn khi tham gia kinh doanh trên diễn đàn.
* Trong tương lai có thể diễn đàn sẽ có được các nguồn thu tối thiểu để có thể tự duy trì & phát triển mở rộng.

5 - Thành phần BQT là ai? họ là một vài thành viên trên diễn đàn, có tâm huyết với đường lối phát triển đã nêu. Việc BQT ẩn danh là muốn mọi việc công tâm hơn,  cá nhân thành viên thuộc BQT không mượn danh BQT để đánh bóng làm tăng uy tín bản thân. Hiện chỉ có vài vị trí MOD có hiện danh là thành viên BQT chịu trách nhiệm về SPAM, Chỉnh sửa bài viết (tiêu đề, BBCODE v.v..) cùng vài chuyên mục khác. Và thành viên nắm quyền QT có thể thay đổi tùy theo mỗi giai đoạn phát triển, tùy theo năng lực quản lý cụ thể.
Việc tuyển thêm MOD BQT vẫn đang cân nhắc và âm thầm tìm người tin cậy. Yếu tố để đánh giá là *CÔNG TÂM* tức không vì lợi ích trực tiếp bản thân mà đổi trắng thay đen  :Wink:  và biết vì CỘNG ĐỒNG.

6 - BQT hiện đang làm những công việc gì trên diễn đàn?
* Theo dõi hàng ngày các bài viết cũng như các lỗi phát sinh trên diễn đàn thông qua việc duyệt diễn đàn & xem email báo cáo. Nhắc nhở thành viên vi phạm.
* Kiểm tra duyệt bài & xóa bài viết SPAM.
* Tìm kiếm các lỗi kỹ thuật, hiệu chỉnh nguồn diễn đàn để phòng tránh lỗi, tăng tính năng cũng như nghiêm cứu update nguồn diễn đàn.
* Đề xuất, xin ý kiến, tổng kết góp ý thành viên để điều chỉnh hướng phát triển của diễn đàn phù hợp hơn.
* v.v... và rất nhiều việc không tên khác.

À quên mất. Đây là nơi anh em tán gẫu, xả tress. CNC PRO cũng tranh thủ xả cụ tress trong người, nên các bạn đọc những lời trên của CNC PRO thì cứ xem như tám chuyện cho vui thôi nhé, không có ý nghĩa gì sâu xa hết. Mọi việc khi cần chúng ta sẽ bàn trong Phòng họp hoặc Đóng góp phát triển nhé.

Chúc các bạn vui trong ôn hòa  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, Gamo, Haibala Đỗ, huyquynhbk, KDD, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas, romvang, Ryan, solero, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, writewin, zentic

----------


## solero

Có Admin tham gia 1 cái là thấy anh em rụt rè ngay he he

----------


## CKD

AD đã kiệm lời rồi mà mấy bác cứ thấy AD xuất hiện thì lại lặn mất.. kiểu này chắc mai mốt AD trốn luôn quá  :Big Grin: . Tới khi đó lại théc méc là AD ẩn mình đâu mất tiêu, tìm hoài không thấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông kem , có tin là tui cho ông vào lò vi ba không ? thì cha Éc min nói thiệt lòng rồi, thì cũng hợp lí , có gì góp ý thì thêm vô .... hehehe

---- thôi thì thêm vài ngày đi , mấy cái mục mà anh em hay Éc đề xuất thì cứ mở thêm nếu thấy hơp lí, sau đó tui cố gắng phá chin....em nó cho nó xôm , vụ gì chứ spam tui dẫn đầu à.... cố gắng 1000 bài tui stop bớt lại vậy hahaha

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

bỗng dưng phọt ra...... 1 cái ý tưởng cùn . 


---- Em thấy nhiều thành viên sau khi học hỏi tự xử được con máy cho mình, sau đó có người khác nhờ ráp máy và cũng không chừng thành những nhà sản xuất và ráp máy chuyên nghiệp. Bác Éc có thể mở 1 bóp đít mục " Thành viên tự quảng bá " , " Sản phẩm và ứng dụng " .... gì gì đó , là miếng đất cắm dùi để sống cho anh em không ? 


   Em thấy sở thích chung là CNC chứ sở trường nhiều ông cũng dữ lắm đó ... sơ sơ ví dụ nhiều chú mà em biết nè   

* Chơi âm thanh thấy ông Linh ( nhất sơn ) , Mạnh Tường , Minh Triết .
* Làm mạch thì thấy ông Gamo , Ngocanh77 , Nhatson .
* Làm Giày BHLD có em nè
* Thủ công mỹ nghệ có chú thucongmynghe79
.... chẳng nhớ hết ,

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Lão Nam chắc lên thợ bậc 10 quá. Ra ngoài mà gặp thợ bậc 10 như lão ấy thì chỉ có nước rút tiền đưa mà không cần đếm he he he

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông kem này khen hay đá sau lưng chẳng biết ..... hehehe sở thích chế cháo cơ khí thôi , chỉ là tay trái kiếm tiền ăn sáng nhà hàng hehehe chứ nghề chính , thu nhập chính của em là làm sản xuất giày ở cơ sở gia đình mà , làm gì có vụ rút tiền đưa luôn khỏi đếm .

 Cám ơn anh em hâm mộ, máu lên tận não rồi , tối lục đồ ra bán rẻ cho vui nè, nói thiệt, anh em nào lỡ mua lúc trước giá cao cao xíu đừng giận em , em bán hỗ trợ tẹt ga chơi nè.

----------

Mr.L, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ông kem này khen hay đá sau lưng chẳng biết ..... hehehe sở thích chế cháo cơ khí thôi , chỉ là tay trái kiếm tiền ăn sáng nhà hàng hehehe chứ nghề chính , thu nhập chính của em là làm sản xuất giày ở cơ sở gia đình mà , làm gì có vụ rút tiền đưa luôn khỏi đếm .
> 
>  Cám ơn anh em hâm mộ, máu lên tận não rồi , tối lục đồ ra bán rẻ cho vui nè, nói thiệt, anh em nào lỡ mua lúc trước giá cao cao xíu đừng giận em , em bán hỗ trợ tẹt ga chơi nè.


Dzụ này mới nè. Thổi thổi lão maphia này lên tí nữa để có đồ rẻ đeeeeeeeeeeeh. Ah em hùa dzô nào heh heh .

----------


## anhcos

Vụ này canh như bán máy bay giá rẻ, nửa đêm lão đăng bài thì nhiều người hụt hơi.

----------

